# Household Shopping ?



## spid77 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello-

I will be moving to Malaga in February. Could anyone please tell me about shopping for household goods such like sheets, towels, shower curtains, and just everyday items ?

If there is a particular store where people go for this stuff ?

Thanks !
Mike in NYC


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

spid77 said:


> Hello-
> 
> I will be moving to Malaga in February. Could anyone please tell me about shopping for household goods such like sheets, towels, shower curtains, and just everyday items ?
> 
> ...


Carrefour, Ikea, Eroski, Corte de ingles,etc., numerous local stores, Which we prefer, as we normally get better service and better quality. For "cheap and easy" ( until you find better) there are hundreds of cheap chinese run shops which provide most urgent needs for stuff like cutlery,pots, pans, crockery, electrical adaptors, towels.

We might not have Wallmart here, but we manage.

A lot of the local textile outlet shops will alter/make to spec what you want.(curtains etc.)

Advice: don't knock your brains out looking for "one stop shopping". look around


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

*Shopping*

Oh Spid, how you are going to miss J C Penneys, Kohls, Macy's etc. I do!! It is difficult as the previous poster said, finding a one stop shop. The sheets are not sized the same, the pillowcases are long and thin and open at both ends, I cut them in half and sew up one end!! 
Corte Ingles I personally find very expensive, Eroski is poor quality, Carrefour and Ikea are about the best bet. If you are near a UK store called Yorkshire Linen, they are pretty good too.
Good luck, I find the whole shopping experience in Spain quite depressing......


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Monkey Hangers said:


> Oh Spid, how you are going to miss J C Penneys, Kohls, Macy's etc. I do!! It is difficult as the previous poster said, finding a one stop shop. The sheets are not sized the same, the pillowcases are long and thin and open at both ends, I cut them in half and sew up one end!!
> Corte Ingles I personally find very expensive, Eroski is poor quality, Carrefour and Ikea are about the best bet. If you are near a UK store called Yorkshire Linen, they are pretty good too.
> Good luck, I find the whole shopping experience in Spain quite depressing......


the sheets are different sizes because the beds are............


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I find Ikea best for bedding and general household stuff. You can go online beforehand and make a list of everything you need. But the layout of the store is maddeningly frustrating! You need to allow half a day, you can't just pop in and buy a frying pan because you have to walk through all the furniture displays first.


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> the sheets are different sizes because the beds are............


True, they are made for smaller framed people. We had a bigger bed 'made' for two tall people who have a doggie that likes to sleep at the bottom!

Note to Spid, Spanish regular sized double mattress is a US full.


----------



## zkady (Sep 8, 2012)

I usually have my grocery shopping home delivered with carrefour.es 
They have good brands at reasonable prices. 

The cost of delivery is only 6€, which for me is a no-brainer since I save at least 3 hrs. per week.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

zkady said:


> I usually have my grocery shopping home delivered with carrefour.es
> They have good brands at reasonable prices.
> 
> The cost of delivery is only 6€, which for me is a no-brainer since I save at least 3 hrs. per week.


I have my food delivered by Mercadona - worth every cent of the 7€ they charge

it's all I can do sometimes to stop them putting the food away in the cupboards for me - I do take them up on the offer of taking the ice down to the freezer in the basement for me though


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

Marks and spencer at la Canada and Zara home the best for sheets and towels and some other household stuff, and of course some food while you are there!


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

all of the above plus there is also a Dunnes in Fuengi where you can get bedding etc.

I also miss that one stop shop experience, and find it frustrating that you can't even buy paracetamol in a supermarket. The US has it even better than the UK where I am from so you may find it extremely maddening for a while!

But you learn to manage your shopping lol! Once you have your basics, you'll be able to chill out a bit and get to grips with it.

Where are you moving to within Malaga?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Apart from pharmaceuticals, which are still only available in Spain from registered chemists, what _can't_ you buy in hypermarkets like Carrefour? I would definitely call them a "one-stop-shop", especially when you include all the little bars and shops that are usually found in the same building - shoe repairers, dry-cleaners, newsagents etc.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Apart from pharmaceuticals, which are still only available in Spain from registered chemists, what _can't_ you buy in hypermarkets like Carrefour? I would definitely call them a "one-stop-shop", especially when you include all the little bars and shops that are usually found in the same building - shoe repairers, dry-cleaners, newsagents etc.


you can buy guns in Walmart..............


----------



## spid77 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. Extremely helpful! I feel much better about that situation now : )


----------



## Tilley (Jun 10, 2012)

Is there anything like a John Lewis or a Debenhams in Spain please ?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Monkey Hangers said:


> Oh Spid, how you are going to miss J C Penneys, Kohls, Macy's etc. I do!! It is difficult as the previous poster said, finding a one stop shop. The sheets are not sized the same, the pillowcases are long and thin and open at both ends, I cut them in half and sew up one end!!
> Corte Ingles I personally find very expensive, Eroski is poor quality, Carrefour and Ikea are about the best bet. If you are near a UK store called Yorkshire Linen, they are pretty good too.
> Good luck, I find the whole shopping experience in Spain quite depressing......


Adapt and survive.

If it doesn't suit your needs, alter it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tilley said:


> Is there anything like a John Lewis or a Debenhams in Spain please ?


El Corte Ingles and Dunnes are probably the most similar.

Also, lets not forget the "chinese Todo shops" that sell cheap household goods. The quality isnt always "high end", but the prices reflect that and some sell just about everything

Jo xxx


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> Adapt and survive.
> 
> If it doesn't suit your needs, alter it.


I did, I altered the pillowcases


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

spid77 said:


> Hello-
> 
> I will be moving to Malaga in February. Could anyone please tell me about shopping for household goods such like sheets, towels, shower curtains, and just everyday items ?
> 
> ...


Like a lot of posters have said you learn to adapt plus you have always got Gibraltar and also if you are desperate for bedding you have as English bedding shop in Villanueva De La Concepcion.What we have found expensive is if you have to have curtains made to measure.Wish you the best of luck with your move.If you can learn to adapt and not live beyond your means it really is an enjoyable life here although you will find a few posters who disagree with me.But,they are the ones who have had to go back to good old Blighty with their tails between their legs.Kind regards.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Tilley said:


> Is there anything like a John Lewis or a Debenhams in Spain please ?


They both send goods ( not the full range) for a relatively low cost.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

There's a Primark in Malaga now. They do fantastic bedding (UK size) and towels at really really cheap prices.


----------



## anamari (Sep 24, 2011)

*shopping*



spid77 said:


> Hello-
> 
> I will be moving to Malaga in February. Could anyone please tell me about shopping for household goods such like sheets, towels, shower curtains, and just everyday items ?
> 
> ...



Hi Mike,

I´m originally from NYC too, by the way, and living in Madrid. I´ve gone through this thread and think no one has mentioned Alcampo. They´re in Malaga too, I just googled their locations (I can´t post links here because I´m not a member on that level or something weird like that). 

Here in Madrid they´re basically a superstore, with both a supermarket and a general store. El Corte Ingles is stupid expensive, in my opinion, so the other suggestions will probably be of more help. NYC is spoiled by discount shopping, here you´re going to need to adjust to retail prices. The so-called "chino" shops have very low quality items but if it´s something you don´t mind using and replacing with regularity (minor cooking utensils like spatulas or potato peelers), go for it. Lastly, you may not find much action on craigslist yet, but there is a site for secondhand stuff that may be of use (with the usual "buyer beware"/caveat emptor warning), called segundomano-dot-es (again, this site won´t let me post hyperlinks)

Good luck!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Amazon to open first logistics centre in Spain | International News | Retail Week

My son works for Amazon in the UK and its a staggering operation. The distribution centre in Wales ships at the moment about 150,000 items a DAY, some parcels may have ten items but you get an idea how busy they are, xmas period is forecast at 350k + units a day!

This new centre in Spain should make access to some goods a lot simpler for expats. http://www.amazon.es/ and http://www.notesfromspain.com/2011/09/07/amazon-to-open-in-spain-big-changes-ahead/


----------



## livoshka (Sep 19, 2012)

If you walk around you're sure to find re-sale shops (shops that get inventory from unsold items from others) You can get cups, containers, plates, basic goods for less than a euro (each) and all that, it's really helpful. That's what I use fore I'm a student... so I'm on super-budget mode.


----------



## spanish_lad (Sep 18, 2012)

as an american, i would guess that you would be most suited to the larger carrefour super markets. 

if you are moving to malaga, make your way to carrefour los patios. its probably one of the biggest "one stop" shops that you´ll find in the area.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I much prefer Leroy Merlin for that kind of things and Mercadona for food, etc. 

CASA is a gorgeous shop with gorgeous things! We bought all our curtains and rails there, even a massive pérgola too!

Try JYSK, (fron Denmark), really cool stuff too. 

Beware of the so-called ´chinese´shops.... they sell pretty much everything but pretty much everything brakes within 2 days... lol! (at least it happens to us!)


----------



## spanish_lad (Sep 18, 2012)

Lolito said:


> Beware of the so-called ´chinese´shops.... they sell pretty much everything but pretty much everything brakes within 2 days... lol! (at least it happens to us!)


poundshop junk that is better suited to a childs play room than anywhere else. 

screws wont screw, knives dont cut, hammers dont hammer and electronics dont work (or if they do, its for one night only) 

the ONLY things that chinese shops are good for is plastic items for the kitchen - bowls, beakers, washing up bowls, plastic storage boxes etc. 

or paper / books / folders. 

if it has to "work".. dear god dont buy it in there. spend once, spend wisely.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Bought a set of screwdrivers when I first arrived, they sort of melted... eek!

(melt or melted??? sorry for my Englishhhhhhhhh)


----------



## annfoto (Aug 19, 2012)

bob_bob said:


> Amazon to open first logistics centre in Spain | International News | Retail Week
> 
> My son works for Amazon in the UK and its a staggering operation. The distribution centre in Wales ships at the moment about 150,000 items a DAY, some parcels may have ten items but you get an idea how busy they are, xmas period is forecast at 350k + units a day!
> 
> This new centre in Spain should make access to some goods a lot simpler for expats. Amazon.es: libros, cine, electrónica, videojuegos y más. and Amazon To Open in Spain – Big Changes Ahead? at Notes from Spain: Ben Curtis on Travel, Life, Culture, Spain


It often works out cheaper to use the British site, amazon.es is often way more expensive than amazon.co.uk and you get free delivery if it is over £25. Occasionally however the Spanish site is cheaper.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

spanish_lad said:


> the ONLY things that chinese shops are good for is plastic items for the kitchen - bowls, beakers, washing up bowls, plastic storage boxes etc.
> 
> .



Assuming it's the same stuff they sell in Italy I'd have it tested before using anything for food contact. Every week the police seize stuff. Toxic paint. Heavy metals. Lead. Then it goes down hill.


----------



## livoshka (Sep 19, 2012)

Also I believe Amazon.fr ships free to Spain  Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spanish_lad said:


> poundshop junk that is better suited to a childs play room than anywhere else.
> 
> screws wont screw, knives dont cut, hammers dont hammer and electronics dont work (or if they do, its for one night only)
> 
> ...


I think if you're careful you can do OK with stuff from the chinese bazaars

I still have flickering rice lights on my c4%&/()O$ tree every year which I bought X%& 2003, & some massive coffee cups & other bits & pieces of tableware - & I had a toaster which lasted until just over a year ago from when we first arrived - again 2003


----------

